# Sticky  After OTA channel scan, ALWAYS force a guide download!



## Mark Lamutt

I'm posting this now, as 3 of our local OTA Denver channels went digital only last night, and 2 of them changed broadcast channels, which required an OTA channel rescan.

Currently, there is a serious bug with all Dish Network HD DVR receivers that will cause your OTA timers to be "lost" for at least a day after doing an OTA channel scan. When your OTA timers get "lost", the timer events show up in the Timers list, but no events scheduled to record show up in the Daily Schedule. 

The workaround: When you do an OTA channel rescan, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS force a guide data download after you finish the scan. The guide data download, in addition to updating your guide data, rebuilds the timer database from the Timers list. This will "reschedule" your OTA timers so that they will show up again in your Daily Schedule.

The nightly maintenance update will also do this (or at least is supposed to do this), but if you have OTA timers scheduled to record between the time you do the channel scan and the time your reciever does the nightly maintenance, they will not fire.

I'm yelling at the top of my lungs to Dish Network to get this fixed, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

To force a guide data download, scroll to the end of the guide, and if it's at all out of date, you will get the option to download the guide data. 

If you don't get the option, rescan your OTA channels, and then scroll to the end of the guide, and you will get the option to download the guide data again.


----------

